# chicken can't stand/walk



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

hello, 
I am taking care of my friend's flock while she is out of town. This morning I went to let everyone out and found a hen in trouble. She was in a small pet carrier that my friend uses as a nesting box, so at first I thought she was laying an egg. When I reached in to find other hens' eggs, she fell over. She then had trouble righting herself. I pulled her out and set her down, and she fell over and couldn't get her legs coordinated under her to stand up.

Her foot ankle joints look swollen, and she sort of clutches her feet rather than spread them to stand. I put her up to the feeder and she ate while I held her. I then held her to water and she drank and drank, obviously very dehydrated. The good thing is that she wants to eat and drink, but can't on her own. I put her back in the nesting box for her protection, but will go back mid-day and offer her food and drink, and maybe even syringe water in her mouth since drinking her way is very slow.

Any idea what this could be?! Help!

Betsy


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Very likely Marek's disease. It would be a good idea to remove the carrier from the coop and put it someplace like a shed or garage till your friend comes home. There is no cure and it wasn't your fault. It is caused by a virus that is very common and probably spread both by wild and domestic birds.


----------



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree. I lost almost an entire flock to Marek's.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Yikes! So remove the crate because it is contaminated? If the chicken is supported as long as she wants to eat and drink, is it possible for her to survive it and be immune, or is it always fatal? I guess putting her down is the best?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Remove her and the carrier because she is shedding large numbers of virus particles from her feather dander. It is good to try to minimize the contagion till the birds build immunity. It is better to put the bird down as, even if she recovers, she will continue to spread the disease from her feathers.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, I would say Mareks. Probably best to wait/call your friend and ask her.


----------

